# iphone reading question about data usage



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

I put a book on my iphone to read while passing time at the car wash, etc., and I'm wondering if I am using my data allowance when reading the book.  Is the whole book actually ON the iphone?  I know "there's no such thing as a dumb question," but I do feel kinda dumb asking this!  Trying to figure out this "data" usage business since I am getting warning notices from ATT.  Their website says that wi-fi does not count, so what does that mean?  When would I use wi-fi? Downloading the book didn't count?  Thanks.


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

If you are at home where you have wifi (if you do) or at another wifi hotspot, like Starbucks, you can use wifi for your iPhone data exchanges.  On your iPhone, click on Settings > Wi-Fi and change it to On.  Your phone will automatically find the resident Wifi connection.  If you are in a hotspot that requires you to login, you will have to do that.  I always flip my iPhone to wifi when I'm at home as it is a faster connection.  If you are someplace like a car wash or elsewhere that wifi is not available, you will be using the 3G network and that does count for data usage.  I don't know what kind of data plan you have with your iPhone as it was originally unlimited and then became tiered.  If you login to to att.com > wireless > personal or select the My Wireless application on your iPhone, you can track your data usage.  Hope that helps.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You are not using the data allowance while reading the book, just while buying it.  If you buy using wi-fi, no 3G allowance will be used.


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you both very, very much!!  That helps so much.  I do look at my phone account through the ap on my phone but just wasn't sure exactly when I am using data and when not. Looks like I have 200 MB of data, and ATT text's me when I am getting close to that number.

Susan too....


----------

